# Motor Size?



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey I was just wondering what the biggest engine I could fit in my 94 Sentra XE 4dr.I know an SE-R motor would fit, but what about something bigger like a Skyline motor or would that be too much on my suspension and etc?I am thinking about doing a motor swap when my 1.6 dies which should be a pretty good while considering i have 187,543 miles on it and I am wanting something with more power.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

white_chocolate said:


> Hey I was just wondering what the biggest engine I could fit in my 94 Sentra XE 4dr.I know an SE-R motor would fit, but what about something bigger like a Skyline motor or would that be too much on my suspension and etc?I am thinking about doing a motor swap when my 1.6 dies which should be a pretty good while considering i have 187,543 miles on it and I am wanting something with more power.


just search for it, the sr would be the best option, if you can get a skyline motor to fit, i will give you 5 bucks. also, SEARCH, people have discussed this many times.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

white_chocolate is lookin like green crap right now.

bro, you need to use some common sense and search around.


----------



## dirtysouthb13 (Mar 9, 2005)

*stupid!!!*

everybodys answer is always search for the info if u know the answer just put it in if not then dont put nothing


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the "skyline" engine is a rear drive....your car is not, do you have the money to have a tunnel fabed for the tranny to sit in? have a custom drive shaft made? have a custom rear axel made? have the rear suspension completly re done? but the RB engine, tune the RB engine, make 100% one off motor mounts and trannt mounts? thats a good $10k right there........im sorry but if you had that kind of money you wouldnt have bought a 1.6 litre sentra to begin with. the most "exotic" engine you could use would be a sr20det or sr20ve.


dirtysouthb13 said:


> everybodys answer is always search for the info if u know the answer just put it in if not then dont put nothing


when you have been here awile you will understand why we demand a search. thereare many questions on "putting a skyline engine in my car" or "electric susper chargers!!!!! im getting one!" or "these chips on ebay that claim a 20hp increase...do they work?" after they have been asked a good 10 times without any attempt at finding the info them selves it gets a *tad* anoying.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

You can fit just about any engine or drivetrain into any car and if you've got the skill and tools, then it's a matter of not only being able to afford the parts, but to know what parts you need to buy in the first place. 

You're not going to find find information on how to swap engines and drivetrains into the B13 that don't already fit, because the few people that have done it don't have that information readily available. 

The most powerful engine you're going to find that will swap into your car is the SR20VET and if you can get ahold of one it's going to cost you several thousand. A more affordable swap is the SR20DE obviously, and if you can afford more, than a SR20DET or SR20VE would be your options. I think you'll find, as I and many other previous owners of GA16DE powered B13's have, that the best route is to sell the car and buy an SE-R in the first place. Turboing your existing engine is also an option and it doesn't have to cost a fortune. If you can get ahold of an inexpensive used turbo and retrofit a manifold or just make your own, you could do it fairly inexpensively.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

at this point you might as well put a SBC with a cavalier tranny or something in your sentra


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

thing about this thread is it's all hypothetical. he'll never do it, he just wanted to start a thread is all.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

chimmike said:


> thing about this thread is it's all hypothetical. he'll never do it, he just wanted to start a thread is all.


theres the mike we all love  

(why are there so many bloody mikes!!!!???)


----------



## white_chocolate (Oct 14, 2004)

I appreciate all the comments to this thread but im not real sure what ill do yet.As for chimmike I thought this board was to help people not criticize their thoughts..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

white_chocolate said:


> I am thinking about doing a motor swap when my 1.6 dies which should be a pretty good while considering i have 187,543 miles on it and I am wanting something with more power.



right. So you just wanted to start a thread beacuse you think in maybe 4-5 years when your engine goes you might have the money to spend $15-20k dropping an rb26 in your 94 sentra?

Thinking of ideas is great man, don't get me wrong. But you should think them through a bit more, like the feasibility of you actually doing this, because it costs money.....before you make a thread


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Why not? Why freaking not? :fluffy:


----------



## the_new_kid (Nov 12, 2004)

I you have the moeny convert it to rear wheel drive which will get you more room and drop a freggin V8 in the f**ker.

That is honestly whet you should do find a small v8 like 5.6 J/K but you know what i mean. but you could put the nissan titan engine in it keep it nissan


----------

